# what is the least favorite part of the Hobby/Sport



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

In reference to the last thread I posted to. It got me thinking. Are racers attitudes changing or is it the technology that makes us feel we have to change. I know everyone has different ideas about the hobby/sport and the things they like to do. So I thought it would be fun to do a little poll and see what part of the hobby is your least favorite. It not meant to flame any products/ attitudes/ or racers. 

I just was interested


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im mean... i really dont have a downside on r/c veheicle. But I would say nitro tuning is by far my worst enemy!


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

JEESE BEING A ELECTRIC HEAD i COMPLETLY FORGOT ABOUT THE WHOLE NITRO ASPECT


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Getting beat when you know it was your own fault!!!!

mc


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Least Favorite: Fixing/replacing broken stuff.

Takes time away from all the other things I like to do.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

For oval racing the ever changing batteries, and motors. When I started racing we had Sanyo 1700's, and maybe 2 stock motors to choose from. Now that we have so many different motors, and batteries change evey other day. 3 (or more) sanctioning bodies is also ridiculous. Before racing was who could drive the best, now it is who spends the most money. I still love to race, but I am currently running spec. I would love to start running mod or stock again, but I dont want to spend 5 grand to be fast. I think I can out drive a lot of people that I race with, but they like to sepnd more money than me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

The travel to and from... Once there all is right with the world, no matter how poorly I am running


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

You forgot number 11 Hock.. People that make it not fun to race..


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

sorry it only allowed 10 options


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Setting up my pits...Packing up my pits.
I need a roady :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4sureracing (Jan 29, 2004)

Teh 300 Mile Round Trip To Race.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

burbs said:


> You forgot number 11 Hock.. People that make it not fun to race..


Ain't that the truth. One sour-puss can ruin it for everyone.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i hate the people that dump thousands, i mean wake up its a hobby not a carrer(spelling) then this makes all the kids and newbies not want to race, because they might not have that much money, or not want to spend that much, so all these people who dump sooo much into this is discouraging us all.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i hate the people that dump thousands, i mean wake up its a hobby not a carrer(spelling) then this makes all the kids and newbies not want to race, because they might not have that much money, or not want to spend that much, so all these people who dump sooo much into this is discouraging us all.


EXACTLY!!!
That's why I've always preached..."Stock should be entry level"
It give's guy's like you a place to race, have fun, and not cost a fortune :thumbsup: .
Then should you decide to advance, all you need to do is snag a coupe of 19 turn motors :thumbsup: .


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> For oval racing the ever changing batteries, and motors. When I started racing we had Sanyo 1700's, and maybe 2 stock motors to choose from. Now that we have so many different motors, and batteries change evey other day. 3 (or more) sanctioning bodies is also ridiculous.


*I started w/ 1200's (And BOY did they suck), but we had a LOT of different motors back then. Stock had 24 degree, 30, degree, 36 degree, and even those HOT 44 degree "B&R Magnums". There may be a LOT of motors out there now, but I find if you get just ONE type..and don't worry about the "HYPE", just LEARN that style motor. You CAN make almost every one of the current motors competitive.

As for the NEW batteries, you don't need 10 packs @ 75-100 bucks a pack these days, so if you have 3 or 4 packs, and just plan on those expiring and pick up a couple NEW packs every 6 months or so...all in all that's not a great expense. (if your budget is tighter than that...there are also cheaper options ie: buying used stuff from the guys who are dumping $1000's)

As a racer/father of a young racer/ and race director-promoter, my least favorite thing would be keeping all the racers happy...but that's about as big a challenge as winning a race itself.*


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

Having to stop using perfectly good batteries only because there is something new out.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

swtour, thats true how its hard kepping every one happy, but im sure you can get like a speck class , almost like the minicooper tamiya class, but you buy it rtr and no mods except motor and every one has to run it same spur and every thing , and you have to run 1500 packs and cant spend over 18$ for them to keep prices down, a cheap place to get them would be tower ( the tower 1500's for 9$ ). this would be a fun competitive way to race, and then you can let the "serious"(meaning willing to spend 1000's) racers have there own mod or what ever class.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

For me its getting up at 5 am to get to the track early enough to get some practice before racing starts... us second shifters never get up before 9 am  The the next worst part is staying awake on the drive home because you didnt get enough sleep the night before


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Stratus54 said:


> For me its getting up at 5 am to get to the track early enough to get some practice before racing starts... us second shifters never get up before 9 am  The the next worst part is staying awake on the drive home because you didnt get enough sleep the night before


I there with ya on that one brother!!!


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> swtour, thats true how its hard kepping every one happy, but im sure you can get like a speck class , almost like the minicooper tamiya class, but you buy it rtr and no mods except motor and every one has to run it same spur and every thing , and you have to run 1500 packs and cant spend over 18$ for them to keep prices down, a cheap place to get them would be tower ( the tower 1500's for 9$ ). this would be a fun competitive way to race, and then you can let the "serious"(meaning willing to spend 1000's) racers have there own mod or what ever class.


Marshalls races both the spec type cars and the legend cars. Both classes are very competative and low buck. Next time you come to the track just ask me and I will hook you up with the right people to get you started having fun! Mike Burch is an excellent source at marshalls to talk about spec. See you at the track, Dale.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

Dale said:


> Marshalls races both the spec type cars and the legend cars. Both classes are very competative and low buck. Next time you come to the track just ask me and I will hook you up with the right people to get you started having fun! Mike Burch is an excellent source at marshalls to talk about spec. See you at the track, Dale.


ya, ill see about that, but our tc class is close because me and my friend pouposely run same car/battery/tires/body/etc. so its close but i still always win because he cant drive!!!!!! also i might wantto get into the legends, they sound fun!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Opening a can of worms!!*

You really did it. This discussion could get quite serious.
I actually like doing all that you listed. 

What I found is that attitudes of people take the fun out of our hobby.

Like when top drivers think they are too good to marshall or help out.

Or people leave because they don't like something you did at your track. 
Last year we had an uprising because we decided to run our last race of the year... which was the fun run, NOT a points race, in the opposite direction. I had spent hours grooming the track so it flowed and the jumps worked well... We had people leave... and others cause such a stink that we voted on it at the drivers meeting.... The result... The majority voted to run it backwards... And we had great fun... BUT..there we some so upset they left and didn't enjoy the race day with us. We had great fun and the racing was awesome!!

What I dislike the most about this hobby... 

Is when people forget it is a hobby and that they are supposed to be having fun.

Nothing ruins the race day more than a driver that gets so mad he throws his stuff. Or gets so mad he gets in the face of another driver. 

Screaming and Swearing at the Marshall is another thing I see at the track I run.

I have seen a driver actually smash his radio on the rail of the drivers stand... and others drive their car off the end of the straight at full speed into the wall because they were unhappy with their race.

that stuff is sad to me and my least favorite part of our hobby.


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

it's a nice thread just to vent a bit of thing you may not normally tell some one. I could have prob had a loonger one of the things you like about the hobby. but other people can learn from what they see here


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

DJ1978 said:


> You really did it. This discussion could get quite serious.
> I actually like doing all that you listed.
> 
> What I found is that attitudes of people take the fun out of our hobby.
> ...



i feel like smashin stuff somtimes, but do I? no, its called self control, that is what some of these people lack, if i get pissed i rember it is a hobby, not a carear.Also these snuty drivers that think they rule the track, and throw hissey fits when they get mad, SHOULD GROW UP!!!!!!!!!! i mean i could under stand a 5yr old doing this, but a "pro" 30 sumtin year old driver doin this just isnt right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

A few thins I guess that are not on the list:

There is always a better car to be had then the one I have at any given time

It is an expensive hobby even for a basher like me.

Something is always wrong. Especially when you get in to more highend cars.

Waiting for parts that never seem to come.

Trying to find a place with enough room to run my car flat out without having to worry about other cars (real ones) running it over.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh and lets not forget the first time you crash the car after putting on that nice new body and messing it up real good.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

$$$$$


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

dont like money, huh?? well ill take it off your hands for ya!


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

My least favorite would be gluing tires for offroad our track is very abrasive so it's a minimum of one set a raceday and doing that for three cars gets old

a close second would be painting bodies but i have a painter fo rthat now 

third would be the guys who refuse to move out of class when they dominate it just because they like to win and going to mod or whatever wouldn't allow them to win all the time

fourth would be people who scream at the marshalls you wrecked it's not their fault that you wrecked (however they should be watching their area)

and fifth would be guys who don't want to learn their hobby i have no problems helping somebody but i'm seeing more and more of the do it for me attitude rather than the how do i do this attitude

that's my top five 
travis


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

I hate having to see my broken trucks on the banch when i know i could be out kicking peoples butt at the track. I HATE HOW MUCH IT COSTS KNOW


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

*Complaints*

My complaint is the tracks can get to big, (over forty floaters) when i can have a great time on a smaller track. Can see better, marshall quicker.

The other is the time it takes to race. Racing takes all day, then the drive to the track & back, it takes all day & night.
Really, that is why I quit before, all the time it takes for four 5min runs. I'm into nitro now & track time is one reason.

Thanks for the vent.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> dont like money, huh?? well ill take it off your hands for ya!


ya right. if i had money i still wouldn't give it to you.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

bigcheese said:


> My complaint is the tracks can get to big, (over forty floaters) when i can have a great time on a smaller track. Can see better, marshall quicker.
> 
> The other is the time it takes to race. Racing takes all day, then the drive to the track & back, it takes all day & night.
> Really, that is why I quit before, all the time it takes for four 5min runs. I'm into nitro now & track time is one reason.
> ...


you know, I really enjoy an all day racing event


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

so do i,( plus i live 10 minutes from the track).


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

I love the weekend events, it's the hurry up and get done of local club night racing that I hate


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

hock said:


> I love the weekend events, it's the hurry up and get done of local club night racing that I hate


yea, I agree.


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

hock said:


> I love the weekend events, it's the hurry up and get done of local club night racing that I hate


Heck, I'll go & watch. its enjoyable & I can leave anytime.
But, I agree. I don't want to hurry anywhere now. I still enjoy racing, but then came family & yardwork. Life happens while your making plans.

I used to work long hours in the sun & got heat stroke. So i don't do so well in the heat. Also I do a lot of driving though the week to & from work. I like racing, just looking for more bang for the time I spend. 

i quess its called old age. Give it time, You'll get there.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> ya right. if i had money i still wouldn't give it to you.


?? what


----------



## sheveman (Oct 7, 2004)

My least favorite thing is listening to my wife bitch and moan when she finds out how much money i spent on my toy cars


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

sheveman said:


> My least favorite thing is listening to my wife bitch and moan when she finds out how much money i spent on my toy cars


THEY'RE NOT TOYS


----------



## sheveman (Oct 7, 2004)

Tell _her_ that.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I put building batt packs. It's not that I don't like doing it, it's just my least favorite chore to do other than packing up at the end of the race day. I'm a nitro guy at heart so the less soldering the better. I really enjoy all aspects though or else I'd be doing something else. I spend more time in the basement working on cars than anywhere else in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

sheveman said:


> My least favorite thing is listening to my wife bitch and moan when she finds out how much money i spent on my toy cars


*I HEARD THAT!!!*

other than that, i would have to say technology. it's any wonder new people don't wanna get into it anymore. 

i got back into racing about 4 years ago, i saw a few guys with dynos, changed motors every run, expensive chargers, a box full of big batteries, expensive radios, expensive speed controls. i swore i'd never do it.... well, i did it anyway.... but i love racing. someone who kind of likes it would never buy all that stuff.

winning is a tricky thing though... once ya win, you're hooked.

Cory


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

packing up my stuff to go race hours away then packing it up again and driving home on a Sunday


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

bojo said:


> packing up my stuff to go race hours away then packing it up again and driving home on a Sunday


Im with ya there.. Im slowly getting rid of stuff to try and get down to just what I NEED to run... But there is so much cool stuff out there That my pile never gets any smaller... I need to just build a pit out of the back of my truck so I could just leave everything in there already set up..lol


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Working your tale off all weekend just to get the car working but can't catch a break on the track for nothing.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i just figured out today what i hate most....

opening your box of tires and trying to come up with a common size to true them too.... and then the worst part.... truing them. god that sucks!!!!


----------

